# Golden Retrievers Rescue



## pammy1955 (Mar 3, 2009)

www.grinrescue.org

I am a member of this wonderful organization and it so awesome what we have accomplished for our rescued Goldens. Please stop by and take a look...:wave:

Pam


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard.......You'll find Golden Retriever Rescue well represented here.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for being involved with rescue. I believe there is a rescue listing on this board. Many here are very active in their local rescues.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

You have some beautiful dogs there! Especially this zipper nose boy!

http://www.grinrescue.org/featured-golden-top-menu/323-mojo08138.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for working with the rescues. I love that Mojo with his zipper nose.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

pammy1955 said:


> www.grinrescue.org
> 
> I am a member of this wonderful organization and it so awesome what we have accomplished for our rescued Goldens. Please stop by and take a look...:wave:
> 
> Pam


Is this a new Golden Retriever Rescue group?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome, I see you're based out of Ohio, thanks for working with the rescues.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome. Make sure you add your website to the list of rescues.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679


----------

